# Howdy!



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Heya folks,

Thought I'd sign up and introduce myself, many of you already know me as Lurks in the shadows.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Howdy! Well, do more than just lurk here!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome welcome.

I think you'll come out of the shadows and like it here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard lurks!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi fellow lurker. Just remember there is a fine line between lurking and stalking. The nice police officer will explaine it to you, like he did for me.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

scareme said:


> Hi fellow lurker. Just remember there is a fine line between lurking and stalking. The nice police officer will explaine it to you, like he did for me.


LOL tooo funny scareme!  Greetings and Velcome! Glad you came out of the shadows! :>


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Lurks, glad to see you here! Make sure you try out the chatroom if you want a good reason for remaining hidden from this gang, lol.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome Lurks!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hell o & Welcome


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy. Nice to see ya here. From the sound of your name you must know my ex.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

I feel like family already!

(no, that doesn't mean I want to go find something to do out in the garage as soon as dinner is over...)

I see some old fiends have found me already. er, friends, I mean!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LURKS!! Er...Doomsday! Welcome!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Doomsday Cult Leader! Why, is that were I left my Kool-Aid......


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hello.
and welcome.
.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome Doomsday Cult Leader, the haunter formerly known as Lits.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome Doomsday


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

welcome - sit down and speak up


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome! Glad to hear from you.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

I've always said "The scariest people are the friendliest"... or was it "The friendliest are the scariest"?


Thanks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome fellow Michigander!
Where abouts in Mi are you located? 
I'm in the cuff area, lol


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya and welcome!!! Get ta postin


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hello DCL...now what can we ghoul up for you?


----------

